# Tall Tines Bow Club  (Still looking for 2 members)



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 13, 2016)

Tall Tines Bow club is looking for two to three members. Club has been trophy manage for 8 yrs. We have1000 acres. We have 7 members wanting to take membership to 10 this club is family oriented.  We have Deer, turkey, hogs and all kinds of small game. We are located in Warren Co. 20 mins off I-20. 7 miles from Warrenton Ga. We have food plots, 4 creeks, river frontage, Real nice camping area and Etc. 
Membership is 1500. 00 per year. 
For any other question you can pm me or call me at       678-614-1706.
Larry


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 14, 2016)

pm sent


----------



## Bowhunter09 (Jan 14, 2016)

Pm snt


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 1, 2016)

We Still Have 2 more openings.


----------



## Trevor pitts (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey Larry its trevor just wondering if I could pay a fair price just to rabbit hunt nothing else? Which only would be jan. n feb. after deer season goes out. Call or text if interested 678.920.4074


----------

